# I want to work from home, that's a long-term career, but I don't know where to start and if its a right career for me



## Loogle (Dec 26, 2021)

I work in a medical office, and having to deal with patients and office workers has made me realize that the medical field, at least on the administration side, is glorified customer service.

And with vaccine mandates rolled out, and with an upcoming booster shot mandate I imagine will come out soon, surrounded by people that have gone full-panic mode, and quite frankly insane like that karen who was punching that old man in a plane for not wearing a mask, I want to get out of the blue state I'm in. And maybe this thread will help other kiwis who are in a similar situation I'm in.

I'm willing to work hard, I feel calm and at peace when I'm working by myself in a quiet office space. I need to be able to move around, but I'm use to sitting in one place. I get anxious easily, imagine making a mistake in the medical field, I'm an introvert because I worked in retail and looking at large amounts of people while standing for long periods of time made me dizzy, nauseous, and gave me headaches. I have trouble talking to people on the phone, and I don't know what to say to people when having long-term conversations. I've tried programming and graphic designs for years, but whenever I try to make programs I can't remember what I learned. And I've seen people who make a living drawing and I'm looking for a career that's secure and long-term while working from home so I can spend time with my family, and be around my kids if I have any.

I'm willing to work in trades job, I've worked in a warehouse once and I like working with the people there but the work wasn't exactly essential. My family doesn't  approves of me going into trade jobs, and I get injured and sick easily. Plus there are vaccine mandates for construction sites, where everyone either gets vaccinated or wear masks where booster shots may be require in the future. And I don't want to work in places that impose similar authoritarian policies in the future, whether in medical enviornment or construction. And I want to work from home where it can be a long-term career, be able to build a business, learn something new, do hobbies on the side like drawing, gardening, soldering, etc... I'm learning  3-D modeling with blender at the moment if that helps. I've heard medical billing and coding is an option, just that I don't know which website I can go to learn and get certification, and I'm not sure it'll be a good fit for me. But if I have to talk to people on the phone it'll help with my people's skill so long as I get to work from anywhere.

I should note that I procrastinate, get distracted easily, I'm lazy and like I said I'm anxious because I don't know if what I'll do is the right thing: graduated from college, learned programming for years and now I'm learning again as if I'm chasing my own tail in a circle.  But given how the people I'm surrounded with are getting more and more crazy, transportation costs are increasing, and I'm getting pressured into getting the booster shot, I want to push myself toward a brighter future. If there was one thing I learned from working at that medical office, its that I want to work. I just get so scared that I end up procrastinating and I feel like why should I bother when everything I do goes to crap when I'm lazy.

TLDR: Anxious introvert looking for work-from-home careers whose willing to work hard.  any suggestions?


----------



## zero-who (Dec 26, 2021)

I hear drawing furry porn pays very well.


----------



## Baked Al-Aqsa (Dec 26, 2021)

Kys lol


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 26, 2021)

Check freecodecamp, have you actually coded anything in the past? how good are your math skills?


----------



## Online Fossil (Dec 26, 2021)

I’ve heard of a lot of people being able to do medical coding or transcription from home and you’d be at an advantage having actual healthcare experience. idk anything about American schools, probably going to an actual community college for that rather than some online program would be better though


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 29, 2021)

Start an onlyfans


----------



## Sarah Connor (Dec 29, 2021)

Hate to burst your bubble but unless you’re in a big shot position everything is glorified customer service


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Dec 30, 2021)

Erm, uh, sorry to have to tell you this, but it seems you took a wrong exit somewhere. Yup, the town of Reddit is back the way you came at least half a day's drive. Don't know how ya didn't notice until now... there were signs everywhere.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 30, 2021)

Get very fat and collect disability.


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 30, 2021)

isnt half the work nowadays from home?


----------



## spinal gas chamber (Jan 2, 2022)

Too many word in op, maybe op should consider blogging for a living


----------



## y2kanon (Jan 2, 2022)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> Get very fat and collect disability.


Alternatively drug yourself so much to the point you're able to collect schizo disability if you don't prefer that


----------



## Niggernerd (Jan 2, 2022)

Just go to work like a normal human retard.


----------



## tehpope (Jan 2, 2022)

Learn to code or get your A+ certs. 


			https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLG49S3nxzAnlGHY8ObL8DiyP3AIu9vd3K
		


I got my current gig from a Temp Agency. After a few months of being on the job, the main company hired me on.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jan 24, 2022)

> I should note that I procrastinate, get distracted easily, I'm lazy and like I said I'm anxious because I don't know if what I'll do is the right thing: graduated from college, learned programming for years and now I'm learning again as if I'm chasing my own tail in a circle. But given how the people I'm surrounded with are getting more and more crazy, transportation costs are increasing, and I'm getting pressured into getting the booster shot, I want to push myself toward a brighter future. If there was one thing I learned from working at that medical office, its that I want to work. I just get so scared that I end up procrastinating and I feel like why should I bother when everything I do goes to crap when I'm lazy.


Well if you are a lazy fuck absolutely no career besides being a welfare leech will work for you. You probably need to see if you have ADHD and/or are clinically depressed and get that fixed first.

Since you did mention you like working in medical administration, I'd suggest just going for HIT. Community colleges offer programs in it and many of the jobs in med billing and coding can be done from home.


----------



## Treasure Champs (Jan 25, 2022)

Start a youtube channel.


----------

